# Bulova Accutron 218D



## Bulova (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello.

I have an accutron 218D 1976 bought on eBay and the seller tells me that the watch was running,,, so I recieved this watch but when I put a new battery, nothing run !!! I tried to put my watch at 3 or 9 O'clock and I tap the case lightly and nothin' run.... do you have a solution ? thanks for your responses .


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Start simple - - simple is best :yes:

Is the cell in correctly - - i.e. right way up/down.

Is it the correct cell even?

Even if new, is it old stock? Can you check the voltage with a multi-meter or whatever. (If you've another working 218 movement watch try the cell in there to see if it works {Testing by substitution)

Or will the cell run another watch that uses the same cell?

If you prove the cell to be OK, then it's back onto the seller! - - or ask Silver Hawk for advice/help :yes:

Seemples!

:weed:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Bulova Accutrons have the battery inserted the opposite way to most battery powered watches so make sure the writing, make and number, side is placed downwards.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

"218D" Don't they run on diesel! :groan: I'll get my coat!

But seriously, above advice is spot on! :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## Bulova (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for your help. My battery is okay and I put it on the right side and no " hummmm !. even I tap lightly..


----------

